# Chuck Is Here !! Blue Quaker



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Chuck arrived earlier today. He is already so chatty and confident! So far he has already said Hello, good boy, step up, :censor: you, :censor: off & thank you! 



















:flrt:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Lovely bird, but I do hate it when people teach them to swear/swear continually so that the bird copies.


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

Stephen P said:


> Lovely bird, but I do hate it when people teach them to swear/swear continually so that the bird copies.


My parrot swears.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Copying something word for word isn't called parrot fashion for nothing. And I'm sure there are loads of owners out there that simply swear in their day to day talk that parrots pick up on and copy. Of course you'll always get some owners who will repeatedly say certain swear words or a phrase just in order for their bird picks it up.


----------



## SnakeLover89 (Feb 10, 2016)

Stephen P said:


> Lovely bird, but I do hate it when people teach them to swear/swear continually so that the bird copies.


When I had a parrot, we didn't teach it to swear but picked it up from hearing it off TV and from other's even if we had to intention of teaching her anything. 

If owning a parrot is something you have to be prepared for and not get up tight over it so much but rather have a sense of humour. :lol2:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

SnakeLover89 said:


> When I had a parrot, we didn't teach it to swear but picked it up from hearing it off TV and from other's even if we had to intention of teaching her anything.
> 
> If owning a parrot is something you have to be prepared for and not get up tight over it so much but rather have a sense of humour. :lol2:


I've got parrots, both of whom talk, but neither swear. Probably because I don't.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Stephen P said:


> I've got parrots, both of whom talk, but neither swear. Probably because I don't.


What do you have Stephen? 


I swear quite a bit. I get angry at the TV, junk mail through the letterbox etc. I really do hope though Pandora doesn't pick up on it. Senegal's aren't exactly known for their speech as apposed to Greg's etc so I'm hoping I'll be alright. She's 2 today and mutters but hasn't said an English word yet.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

African Grey and a Senegal. Plus Cockatiels, Budgies and Canaries but none of these talk!


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Stephen P said:


> African Grey and a Senegal.


Brilliant. Do you have a thread/threads? Do they get on? Pandora hates my Bullmastiff and anybody who isn't me she bites/attacks.

Sorry for the derail J.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't want to encourage him to swear, just trying to ignore him when he says that. When he first said I did laugh, was so shocked. I do swear a fair bit, so I guess he would have eventually picked up the odd word anyway.. 

When I talk to him it's mainly.. hello, step up, good boy etc He says all of these too!

Last night, he also said "going bed" & this morning it was "apples, apples, apples"

Whistle and he whistles back :whistling2:


----------

